# Tribute to my Otopharynx lithobates Zimbabwe Rock male.



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

So after a long battle with illness my Otopharynx lithobates Zimbabwe Rock male finally passed away yesterday. He was by far my favourite fish of all time so I thought I should honour him with a tribute page.

I'll miss his puppy dog like tail wagging while begging for food whenever I came close to the tank as well as him nipping my hand and arm when I stuck it into the tank to clean or rearrange the rocks.
--
Paul


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Awww, that sucks :-( Sorry...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am so sorry.. That was one lovely fish!


----------



## Petar (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear of your loss...


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys.
Here is a close-up. He darkened substantially as he aged.
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear bud.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

And here is a shot of his girlfriend. She's been without her mate for a month now and is missing him for sure.
Oh yeah she has a blaze too.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear bud.


Thanks Dee.
--
Paul


----------

